# 21325 vs 30520



## mercyolson  (Nov 1, 2015)

21325 open treatment of nasal fracture and 30520 septoplasty or submucous resection with or without cartilage scoring.
Both codes were billed and 21325 denied, can someone explain the reason.  CCI edits says they should not be billed togather.  Any help appreciated.

Mercy Olson, RN


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 1, 2015)

Is the septal defect caused by an old/healed fracture? Did they break the nose to perform the procedure?  I found the following about rhinoplasty and Nasal fracture, i assume Rhinoplasty and septoplasty are interchangable.

https://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_otoarchive_2013.html



> The nasal fracture treatment codes (e.g., 21310-21337) are to be used when you are treating an acute fracture, not an old or healed fracture. The rhinoplasty codes (e.g., 30420) are more appropriate when you are treating a healed fracture.


----------



## mercyolson  (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you for the information, makes perfect sense.

Mercy


----------

